# English riding critique?



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

You need to pull your heel under your hips and sink into your heels to engage your core a little more. Remember your body works as one piece, the core holds you still and your strength is in using your body correctly.

You're posting from your feet, try to post hip-to-hand in a circular motion. 

I don't see a whole lot of stiffness, maybe a bit in the shoulders.

Piano hands!! Thumb the highest point of your hand.

Not bad at all. What bit are you using? I can't tell. I ask because you're not holding the contact.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't know the name of the bit, but here's a (hopefully) clearer image.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

That's a curb of some sort and the horse is ducking behind it.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

What does that mean, and how can I correct for/avoid it?


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Use a snaffle or some other similar English bit. He's ducking his nose behind the vertical to avoid the bit. A curb will do that.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

It isn't my horse or my tack, I take lessons with a trainer, so unfortunately I have to use what she offers me.
I'll focus on improving the other things you mentioned, it looks like there's a lot of other aspects for me to focus on improving.
And as for my hands, I know they're awful :lol: I've always had a bad habit with my thumbs not being on top. The trainer i'm with now never corrects for them, so I tend to forget, haha.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Is another instructor an option? Appropriate tack is important in any discipline. Especially if you are showing. And she should correct your hands, your broken wrists are dangerous and put your elbows at odd angles. 


Not meaning to be rude, but, what are you learning? If you're just learning to ride English for kicks, that's fine and wonderful. If you're looking to do something further with it show or jump or whatever - you need a proper instructor with correct tack.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you've got a very good start. you are reasonably quiet, and this is pretty important with a horse that is wearing a curb like that, in a running martingale, too. if your hands aren't quiet, there will be a fairly harsh pull.

yes, posting with a bit more of hip to hands action will help. also, your hands are too far down and too far forward. bring your elbow more in toward you ribcage, and a bit more vertical, get the thumbs on top. this is not just for looking "pretty" but will make your core more united and stable. Believe me, it's important. you can lengthen the rein a bit to allow you to come to this position. 

Is the horse older? he has a very lazy trot, but a really cute little canter that looks really smooth to ride a nice horse to learn on.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

This instructor is the best option for me while i'm still learning the basics for W/T/C. She's not too expensive, doesn't live more than an hour away, and she actually teaches English riding rather than Western. I had a different trainer a few years back who taught me the basics, and i was planning on getting into jumping but after she passed away I stopped riding for a couple years, and now I'm looking for a trainer who will fit my needs the best. I'd like to eventually learn jumping, or at least dabble in a few different things, but the more advanced trainers around where I live are either too far away or way too expensive, so i'm still searching for a better fit to move onto when I have more solid basics.
The horse is older, he's in his mid twenties. His canter is amazing sometimes, and dreadful at other times, I spent all summer working on finding the smooth canter and not the demon horse canter, his canter can sometimes be very up and down.
I'm going out to ride today, not in a lesson, there's a lady who lets me ride for free so it's on a different horse. I'll try to upload some videos this evening.
and thanks for all the input you guys, you're all wonderful.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

She teaches English? Or do you mean she teaches Western rather than English? She's not doing anything 'English' with you other than the saddle. If she's a western trainer that is letting your ride English to help you out, that's nice of her. If she's claiming to be an English trainer....that's concerning.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what is the reason for the martingale? does the horse have a habit of throwing his head up? the thing is, such a gadget makes it harder for the rider to directly "feel" the horse, and for the horse to directly feel the rider's hands. it might be that the trainer is thinking to protect the horse from a newbie's hands by using the martingale, but to my way of thinking, it only makes things worse. Add to that a faiirly long shanked curb and it amplifies possibly confusing signals and makes any lateral connection harder to do in a subtle manner.

however, if the horse has always been ridden in this bit, then he may actually go best in it. for you, as a rider, you will want to learn how to ride a horse with a snaffle and a direct connection, so you learn to feel the mouth directly, without the "bend" in the rein that a martingale can create.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> what is the reason for the martingale? does the horse have a habit of throwing his head up? the thing is, such a gadget makes it harder for the rider to directly "feel" the horse, and for the horse to directly feel the rider's hands. it might be that the trainer is thinking to protect the horse from a newbie's hands by using the martingale, but to my way of thinking, it only makes things worse. Add to that a faiirly long shanked curb and it amplifies possibly confusing signals and makes any lateral connection harder to do in a subtle manner.
> 
> however, if the horse has always been ridden in this bit, then he may actually go best in it. for you, as a rider, you will want to learn how to ride a horse with a snaffle and a direct connection, so you learn to feel the mouth directly, without the "bend" in the rein that a martingale can create.


Which is exactly why I wonder what the trainer situation is. Lots of incorrectness.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

rShe was advertised as an english trainer, but I think she has one student who rides Western. I think she focuses on his horse rather than him...i'm honestly not sure. . The barn is very private and when I go out, I rarely see anyone else out there besides my trainer.
I don't know her reason for the martingale, but I don't think she would want to change his tack.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

You're not getting correct instruction and that's a bummer. Foundation is really important. You may be better served to wait until you can find a proper instructor who understands English riding and English tack.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm going to a lesson with a new trainer tomorrow, so we'll see how it works out. I just walked and trotted around today, the lady who lets me ride was telling me a little bit about contact and basics and I worked on trying to feel the contact. It wasn't there all the time, but it was a start. I just need someone who knows what mistakes to look for and isn't afraid to correct me.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Good idea with the other trainer. That's a Western curb bit that you're riding with a running martingale - the combination would make me run screaming from this "trainer." Curb bits are to be used with a loose rein, so that the chain isn't engaged all the time. 
Unfortunately, anyone can call themselves a trainer and attract clients. Anyways, that's a rant for another day. 
Are you fairly new to riding? If so, you've got a lovely start... I would strongly suggest you find a good English coach in your area to be able to progress correctly.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Asimina said:


> I'm going to a lesson with a new trainer tomorrow, so we'll see how it works out. I just walked and trotted around today, the lady who lets me ride was telling me a little bit about contact and basics and I worked on trying to feel the contact. It wasn't there all the time, but it was a start. I just need someone who knows what mistakes to look for and isn't afraid to correct me.


Good call. It's totally fine to be new to riding or new to English riding or both...completely fine. The things you're being instructed (or mistakes you are allowed) to do will cause you big problems in the future. It's much easier to learn correctly than to relearn. This trainer is not a good one, not English anyway.

Good luck in your search! You will go far with a proper coach.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

I really got into riding regularly in about 2009 and started taking lessons with an amazing trainer, then my parents thought it would be a good idea to buy beginner me a mostly unridden horse. So my decent start comes from having to learn while dealing with a green horse(he wasn't dangerous just did naughty pony stuff, my trainer always made sure I wasn't the first person to try something with him, and she didn't push me too far out of my comfort zone) My trainer passed away in 2011 and we lost the horse as well, and I just got back into riding recently. It's hard to get a trainer as well matched for me as she was. I'm hoping to find somewhere that will let me do barn chores in exchange for a possible discount on lessons so I can find a more suitable trainer, even if they are more expensive.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Sounds like a plan. Sorry for your loss, she clearly meant a lot to you. 
Best of luck in the search!


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks, and thanks to everyone who commented.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

I had my first lesson with a new trainer and had another lesson this morning with the old trainer(finishing up the pack of lessons I bought, not planning on a new pack). New trainer was really good, she corrected me on the flaws and I feel like I learned a lot in just one lesson. Here's some of today's lesson with the old trainer, I think my hands have improved, even if they aren't 100% yet. I hold a crop in my right hand, so it's not as correct as i'd like it to be. I tried to work on bringing my leg behind me and working from my core, I think I have a few moments of that. Today was my first time in brand new boots, so I'm still getting used to how they feel, my leg felt a little wobbly at times. In my lesson with the new trainer we worked on sinking weight into my heels, and i know I still need to work on that, but I think it's improved from the first batch of videos?
But i'm still a beginner, and I want to know what you guys think-

Sparky 1-11-14 - YouTube


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

The horse looks a little lame? He/she has an intermittent head bobbing that doesn't look quite right. 

Tack looks great though. 
Glad you found someone better.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i think that is the same horse as the first video, in the very same tack.

however, you are doing well and have a lot of potential. good luck in your future lessons.


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

Same horse and tack, yes.
Looking lame is worrisome...I haven't developed an eye for it so I would hope the trainer would mention if something was badly off :-(


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

I thought he had an English bridle on? Or maybe my phone sucks.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Trotting to the left Sparky had a few very minor bobbles and did seem a bit off. Going right he looked , well, "sparkier ".

You definitely look better and showed mostly quiet hands. At the canter right you get a little bit of elbow out and stiff. I think his canter looks a bit more energetic going right.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Ok, watched video again....not to self, do not watch video on my phone lol.
Hands look better, and you look generally more with the horse.
The horse is a little off, it's not constant so might be a twisted ankle or something.


----------

